# iframe + php script



## JulDaRulZ (26. Dezember 2005)

hallo zusammen,
ich möchte ein newsscript in meine seite integrieren. genauer gesagt, sollen die news in einen iframe. normalerweise habe ich das immer so gemacht: 

<iframe src="test/gb/index.php" height="514" width="404" frameborder="0" scrolling="auto"></iframe>

aber dieses mal muss ich all das folgende als den include befehl schreiben:

  <?php
    $news_include_path = "news/"; 
    include $news_include_path."index.php"; 
   ?> 

ich habe keine ahnung wie ich das mit meinem iframe befehl verbinden soll. ich wette jemand von euch weiss die lösung!

danke schonmal!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (26. Dezember 2005)

Erstmal: Halte Dich bitte an Gross- und Kleinschreibung.

Warum nutzt Du nicht ein DIV. Diesem kannst Du auch Scrollbalken verpassen (mittels CSS) und somit einen iFrame simulieren.


----------



## JulDaRulZ (26. Dezember 2005)

Würdest du mir netter Weise den Code zeigen für das Bespiel mit dem PHP Newsscript? Ich kenne mich in dem von Dir genannten Bereich nicht sehr gut aus...

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Dennis Wronka (26. Dezember 2005)

Ungefaehr so koenntest Du das machen:

```
echo '<div style="width:200px; height: 200px; overflow: auto;">';
//Inhalt
echo '</div>';
```
So sollten dann bei Bedarf Scrollbalken innerhalb des 200x200 Pixel grossen DIV-Elementes angezeigt werden.


----------



## JulDaRulZ (26. Dezember 2005)

Danke schon einmal. Ich würde aber auch gerne die selbe Idee mit Iframes umsetzen. Wenn mir einer dafür den Code auch noch geben könnte, wäre ich wohl wunschlos glücklich!

Dankeschön!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (26. Dezember 2005)

Du kannst nichts in einen iFrame hineinincluden.
Du musst also entweder den iFrame im Hauptscript erstellen und dort eine Datei reinladen, oder im includeten Script und dort eine Datei reinladen.


----------



## JulDaRulZ (26. Dezember 2005)

Kannst du mir netterweise mal den genauen Code schreiben wie Du das machen würdest? Also mit diesem daten hier integriert?  
<?php
$news_include_path = "news/";
include $news_include_path."index.php";
?>

danke!
MFG


----------



## Dennis Wronka (26. Dezember 2005)

Was soll denn ueberhaupt im iFrame drin sein? news/index.php? Wenn ja, dann entweder include() oder iFrame.


----------



## JulDaRulZ (26. Dezember 2005)

Ja genau , news/index.php soll drin sein!

Danke schoneimal!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (27. Dezember 2005)

Dann mach es weiterhin so wie Du zu Beginn Deines 1. Posts geschrieben hast. Wie gesagt in einen iFrame kann man nichts hineinincluden, der braucht immer eine Datei die er laden kann.


----------



## Gumbo (27. Dezember 2005)

Das iframe-Element kann als Inhalt des Elements selbst nur einen alternativen Text haben, der bei Nichtdarstellung der Quell-Ressource angezeigt wird.
Um das News-Skript nun in dem Dokument darstellen zu lassen, hast du – wie Dennis es versuchte zu erklären – zwei Möglichkeiten: entweder direktes einbetten der News-Skript-Ausgabe in das Dokument mittels PHPs inlude-Anweisung (oder einer vergleichbaren Anweisung) oder durch einen eigenen „Frame“ (egal ob iframe-, frameset- oder gar object-Konstrukt). Die Direkte-Einbett-Variante wäre dabei die geschickteste und eleganteste – jedoch nicht die einfachste, da meistens noch ein paar Passagen des Skriptes angepasst werden müssen. Die iframe-Variante wäre die einfachste, da nur die Ressourceangabe zum Skript gemacht werden muss.


----------

